# Shrimp Contest in Asia



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here are the result of the shrimp contest in Asia for 2010:
http://shrimp-contest.com/en/en_prize2010.html

Those tigers that looked like a CRS are crazy nice.

For 2009:
http://shrimp-contest.com/en/en_prize2009.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are all amazing looking shrimp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

We should have a GTAA shrimp contest! ^^


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

no doubt someone here from Japan will also win. fixed!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> We should have a GTAA shrimp contest! ^^


That might not be a bad idea.


CrystalMethShrimp said:


> no doubt someone here from Japan will also win. fixed!


Hm, might be tricky there. Have to mull over that for a while to see if we can exclude these kinds of scenario. Not that I am saying they are no good. It's the fact that they are too good that we can't possibly compete.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

shhhhhh.......


anyway .. no wonder the Japanese won. It was on their home turf. Who is going to travel to Japan with their prized shrimp (s)? The expense alone doesn't justify the prize. 

Don't worry ... we'll show them


----------

